# MS Sql Server 2008 - Verbindungsproblem



## av1406 (27. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich will euch erstmal darauf hinweisen dass ich bereits sämtliche foren durchgelesen habe und mich seit ungelogen 3 tagen mit dem problem beschäftige. es ist also meine aller letzte hoffnung einen hier zu finden der mir dabei helfen kann.

ich benutze eclipse, und bin selber ein erfahrener .net entwickler, allerdings muss ich im rahmen eines projekts mich mit java anfreunden und mit eclipse arbeiten.

ich habe bereits die jdbc treiber 2.0 und 3.0 runtergeladen und bei eclipse, unter den projekt eigenschaften - > build path die jar dateien eingetragen. 

unterm code bei dem reiter Datasources ist sogar die verbindung da und ich kann durch die tabellen navigieren. 

aber wenn ich versuche durch den code eine verbindung aufzubauen bekomme ich immer wieder die selbe fehlermeldung : classNotFoundEx.


```
public void dbUpdate(String name)
    {
    	Connection conn = null;
    	String dbUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1433;databaseName=TaskTree;user=TTReplicator;password=TTReplicator;";
    	    	
    	try 
    	{
			Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver");
    		
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection(dbUrl);
			//Statement s = conn.createStatement();
			//s.executeUpdate("insert into users2(name) + Values ('" + name + "');");
			//s.close();
			
		} 
    	catch (Exception ex) 
    	{
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}
    	finally 
    	{
    		if(conn != null)
    		{
    			try
    			{
    				conn.close();
    			} 
    			catch (Exception ex)
    			{
    				ex.printStackTrace();
    			}
    		}
    	}
```

wo muss ich denn noch den classpath eintragen? er ist doch bereits eingetragen oder nicht?

vielen dank im voraus,
a.v.


----------



## fastjack (27. Mai 2010)

Schau mal ins Jar, ob die Klasse überhaupt irgendwo bei den ganzen MS Libs vorhanden ist. Ich kann mich an einen Dreher zwischen 

com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver

und 

com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver

erinnern. MS eben


----------



## av1406 (27. Mai 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal ins Jar, ob die Klasse überhaupt irgendwo bei den ganzen MS Libs vorhanden ist. Ich kann mich an einen Dreher zwischen
> 
> com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
> 
> ...



ja sie ist da und zwar in der richtigen reihenfolge : 

com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver


----------



## av1406 (1. Jun 2010)

für alle die vlt das gleiche problem haben:

ich hab es selber gelöst, dazu muss man die jardatei in den common/lib ordner des Servers kopieren


----------

